
Nintendo's first smartphone app is this surreal social network - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/17/11252794/miitomo-nintendo-app-release-hands-on
======
dcw303
This is _very_ Nintendo. They have always built the hardware first, and then
designed the games around that second. The Super Famicom had advanced graphics
(including Mode 7) and sound, and the games showcased that. Nintendo 64 had
that amazing SGI MIPS cpu, and combined with an analog controller meant that
they could make great 3D games. The Wii's motion tracking opened up a
sucessful albeit small offering of games unique for the platform.

It's a little different this time around in that they didn't build the
hardware. As noted in the article, they have no experience of not owning the
entire system. What they have come up with is something that utilizes the
social capabilities of the platform that they are playing on, and is worth
being commended. I just hope whatever currency things they come up with steer
clear of kompu-gachu[0] style mechanics.

You can criticize Nintendo for a lot of things, but they don't do cynical
executions or cash grabs. Just doing a straight port of Mario onto a
smartphone would be terrible, because the touch screen can't give as good an
experience as a dedicated game controller can.

[0][http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2012/05/16/digital/japans-s...](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2012/05/16/digital/japans-
social-gaming-industry-hindered-by-governments-anti-gambling-move)

